# 2010 Orbea Thor (helmet)



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.orbea.com/en/cascos/modelos/thor/presentacion/

"Thor is the god of thunder. In Nordic mythology he was a great warrior who wore a winged helmet. These wings were our inspiration in creating this solution.

Characteristics
Orbea Design
Orbea Air Flow: better ventilation and a more compact structure.
TC-Technology construction: 3 layers
Ergonomic retention system.
Coolmax pads for cushioning."

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/orbea-introducing-helmets-in-2010-23794
and
http://***************/2009/10/orbea-helmets-for-2010/

the Orbea Thor was supposedly to available stateside in 2010, anyone have any info?

also what's the weight of the medium size?


----------



## pbbullpup (Oct 17, 2006)

are you sure you want to buy that?


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

its not for me its for mrs culturesponge (i'm okay with my S-Works lid) - her Athlon needs replacing & the "Thor" is to her liking + has lots of massive vents

Thor + Absalon pic from here : http://66.163.168.225/babelfish/tra...6a85a901ce93f7e6f175e&p=7233616&postcount=857

from the reviews i was expecting the Thor helmet to be available stateside now? - but the 2010 Catlike Whisper Plus might also be an option but also seems to be unavailable stateside?

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/protection/helmet-standard/product/whisper-10-37435

http://www.catlike.es/english/

http://www.bobshop.de/en/Brands/Cat...E-Cycling-helmet-Whisper-Plus-2010-white.html

....edit to change Whisper pics to better ones...


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Their on the US website, so the should be available here soon.

Also Catlike helmets should be available sometime this fall.
http://velonews.competitor.com/2010...-helmet-craft-performance-light-jacket_113500


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

brilliant - thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## culturesponge (Aug 15, 2007)

just found this

http://www.cyclelicio.us/2010/catlike-helmets-to-be-sold-in-united-states/

"Catlike helmets recently passed US CPSC tests for helmet safety standards and will be available for sale in the USA beginning July 1. The USA distributor, Serotta Sport, tells me demand has been four times what they expected and planned for.

Catlike was founded 12 years ago by Spanish pro cycling Pepe "El Gato" Del Ramo. Racers for Team Euskatel Euskadi and the Cervelo Test Team use Catlike helmets. Because European helmet standards can allow for designs with thinner foam and lighter weight than helmets designed for the American market, helmets designed for the European market often do not pass US CPSC impact tests. The USA versions of Catlike helmets will likely be thicker and heavier than their European models.

Serotta Sport has helmets on display at the Sea Otter Festival but they are not available for sale at the Festival. Bummer."

http://www.serotta.com/


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn, that thing looks like a bee hive on his head.

Looks scary, but maybe thats good.


----------



## kjmbk (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,
Newbie here. I realize this is an old thread, but I'm also interested in getting a new Catlike. I've had one for years and its lifespan is probably well past. Any updates on availability, especially in SF Bay area?

Btw, one of the reasons I originally got mine was that it was the only brand that (at the time) would verify that they didn't use neoprene in the padding. I have a vicious allergic reaction to neoprene. 

If anyone has non-neoprene helmet (or full glove) recommendations, that would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## ecub (Sep 3, 2011)

I did a Google search on Catlike helmet and found this...
2012 Catlike Whisper Plus Helmet - Competitive Cyclist


----------

